# Vintage looking Pic



## Road Dog (Sep 17, 2008)

Took this the other day. I thought it looked Kool.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice, would make for a good painting.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice picture, both of you![]

 Kate


----------



## madman (Sep 17, 2008)

very nice! we need more stuff like this on the forum mike


----------



## jesster (Sep 18, 2008)

Interesting technique lobeycat. I believe you can copy that, send it to photobucket, and they can make almost anything from it, like putting it on a mug or making it 16x20 print.. A christmas gift idea for the future would be photographing 12 of your favorite bottles or dig sites, sending them to photobucket or snapfish, and making calenders out of them. next bottle show, have a t-shirt made that shows you in your favorite hole digging.  it would be a nice conversation piece. just some ideas....


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks yall.


----------



## jdogrulz (Sep 20, 2008)

very nice


----------



## jdogrulz (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the post road dog, from one dog to another[8D]


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 20, 2008)

Your welcome! Kool looking mods to the pic . I like it.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 20, 2008)

[]This one's entitled "Can't find my glasses".


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 20, 2008)

Picasso


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 20, 2008)

a little more subtle...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 20, 2008)

another view...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 20, 2008)

last oil.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 20, 2008)

Boo![]


----------



## jdogrulz (Sep 20, 2008)

GOO!![8D]


----------

